# Pearl Harbor scapegoating and blame-shifting



## Devildoc (Dec 20, 2016)

I know we're a couple weeks out from Pearl Harbor Day, but read this today:

Pearl Harbor: Scapegoating Kimmel and Short

Lest we think government corruption, cover up, and blame-shifting is new political tactic, it's good to be reminded that the government rarely has our backs....


----------



## Gunz (Dec 20, 2016)

Typical government response after a catastrophe that should have been foreseen: Let's get us a fall guy.


----------



## AWP (Dec 20, 2016)

One thing that made Chester Nimitz great was how he handled his sudden appointment as CINCPAC: He kept Kimmel's staff, only bringing in a few of his guys. Everything I've read said that was a huge shot in the arm for the Navy after PH.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I know we're a couple weeks out from Pearl Harbor Day, but read this today:
> 
> Pearl Harbor: Scapegoating Kimmel and Short
> 
> Lest we think government corruption, cover up, and blame-shifting is new political tactic, it's good to be reminded that the government rarely has our backs....


50 weeks away is more than a couple.


----------

